# Visa options for Aussies



## Barra.Fish (Mar 14, 2015)

G'day guys and gals, just wondering if there are any Aussies living in Germany that can give me some advise. Missus (German) and I have been together for a few years and have applied for a de facto here in Australia. What are our options in getting me a visa to live permanently in Germany and what is the process. Currently marriage isn't on the cards. Is there a de facto visa in Germany? From my research, there isn't one.

We are aware of the Schengen visa agreement, but want something more permanent. And no I do not have any European heritage so can't apply for an EU passport.

Cheers.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Barra.Fish said:


> G'day guys and gals, just wondering if there are any Aussies living in Germany that can give me some advise. Missus (German) and I have been together for a few years and have applied for a de facto here in Australia. What are our options in getting me a visa to live permanently in Germany and what is the process. Currently marriage isn't on the cards. Is there a de facto visa in Germany? From my research, there isn't one.
> 
> We are aware of the Schengen visa agreement, but want something more permanent. And no I do not have any European heritage so can't apply for an EU passport.
> 
> Cheers.


Marriage or being sponsored by an employer.

Student visa could also work if you have the funds/get accepted.


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Barra.Fish said:


> G'day guys and gals, just wondering if there are any Aussies living in Germany that can give me some advise. Missus (German) and I have been together for a few years and have applied for a de facto here in Australia. What are our options in getting me a visa to live permanently in Germany and what is the process. Currently marriage isn't on the cards. Is there a de facto visa in Germany? From my research, there isn't one.
> 
> We are aware of the Schengen visa agreement, but want something more permanent. And no I do not have any European heritage so can't apply for an EU passport.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi,

Not wishing to contradict my fellow contributor (ALKB), but I think he or she may be mistaken.

I say that because you're married to a German national (your wife) and therefore you're entitled to the same rights that she has under EU law. 

See this EU site for more info: Family members - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission

There's a link in the menu which tells you how to enforce your rights if you run into difficulties. 

Hope this helps.

EDIT: Germany recognises registered partnerships so even though the two of you aren't married, it shoudn't be a problem provided you have something in black & white regarding living together. See: http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/family/couple/registered-partners/index_en.htm


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Xircal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not wishing to contradict my fellow contributor (ALKB), but I think he or she may be mistaken.
> 
> ...


They're not married


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

You missed my edit I think. If they register a partnership, that'll be recognized by Germany and most other EU member states. 

Here's the link again: Registered/civil partnerships: recognition in different countries Your Europe


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Xircal said:


> You missed my edit I think. If they register a partnership, that'll be recognized by Germany and most other EU member states.
> 
> Here's the link again: Registered/civil partnerships: recognition in different countries Your Europe


As far as I know, Germany only recognises registered partnerships in case of same sex couples.

Does this Australian partnership registration require something akin to divorce proceedings if they decide to part ways? Or in other words: is this really a register office wedding?

I know Canada has something like a registered partnership for tax and medical purposes and such but this can be reversed more or less in the blink of an eye and is not recognised in Germany for immigration purposes. (At least it wasn't when a friend of mine enquired about it when she wanted to move home to Berlin with her Canadian partner after finishing grad school.)


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

For a not-same-sex couple, the only option is for the Australian half to marry the German half.

For a same-sex couple, they could marry in Australia (one assumes that exists) or register the partnership in Germany (which is effectively the same thing, with a Standesamt ceremony).


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

ALKB said:


> As far as I know, Germany only recognises registered partnerships in case of same sex couples.


There's an example of how registered partnerships work at the foot of the link I provided. I've attached a screenshot of it.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The keyword here is "from EU country" - I don't think the same is possible for non-EU-citizens!


----------

